# help please!



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all 

this is a repost from the May TTC thread as no one had any advice - apologies for the rant - the question is at the bottom, i'd be grateful for any help. I'm still testing positive and so confused.
thanks
Fliz x

"Apologies for the me post but just have to have a rant.
our OTD was saturday and i've been bleeding properly since wednesday so was convinced it was just a formality and we'd be able to get well and truly drunk on saturday!
much to dh and my shock there was a faint line. so spent most of saturday peeing on more sticks and going cross eyed and then searching the internet for anythin about women who actually have periods and stay pregnant.  more  than ever.
of course the most likely thing is that we were preg and aren't anymore and the hcg just hasn't come out of my system yet but i cant find any info on how long that is meant to take.
yesterday clear blue test said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks' so the lines we weren't sure we were seeing were there after all. this morning am back on the cheapo tests and faint line is still there. clinic have said i have to carry on the meds and test again this weds, and that even that might not give a definite result. and they also said they cant say whether not preg or preg is more likely so have got all hopefull again.
saturday was our first ever postive result and it is so unfair that it was probably just flagging up an early miscarriage/chemical preg.
the 2ww was bad enough but now we are still waiting and have no clear end to it. and i know the most likely answer but that doesn't stop me hoping, even though am still bleeding and should know better.
has anyone else been here before? it'd be good to know whether it ended in a BFN or BFP - i'm not looking for false hope for a BFP, just need to know that other people have been here and come out the other side as it really is horrible".


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Have seen articles on both mumsnet and babycentre where people have had bleeding in early pregnancy.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Fliz

Bleeding in early pg is common, not always with a negative outcome
Not sure what treatment you had how many embies etc but the best advice i can give is to talk to your clinic, perhaps they could run some bloods to determine exactly what is happening,

Alternatively, if you have one nearby try an NHS walk in centre, i had bloods taken and sometimes they are back within 24 hrs

Em


----------



## fhump (May 21, 2011)

hi fliz I have had positive home preg test last 2 days but this morning have started bleeding a bit with a few little clots. it seems to have calmed down now but still think this cycle is over. clinic have had advised to wait until Thursday for them to do a blood test. This is such a stressfull time I'm really struggling with all of this


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Fliz I am in same position as you. My otd was Friday and I had heavy bleeding since wed.  We also got BFP and every day since I have tested and still getting bfps. I went to my clinic today and the doc scanned me and said that the lining of my womb has come away so I have probably had a miscarriage. Since I'm still getting bfps they are doing bloods incase it is ectopic but I'm now feeling that it's all over for me.  Why dont u go to your clinic and see if they can check your lining in case it hasnt come away and ur wee embie has stuck.  

It's not over til it's over


----------



## milliemay (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello ladies, a lady on my clinic thread had bleeding during her 2ww and during the 3ww until the scan date, she was scanned a couple of weeks ago and is having twins!!! So bleeing doesnt mean the end, keep positive and rest as much as you can. It may help if you get your bloods done to check your hormone levels are rising, that may put your minds at ease. Failing that go to your local early pregnancy unit for assistance. Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies

thanks so much for all your replies, I was starting to go a bit stir crazy there but think I have it under control again - until next time! Its really reassuring to know others are dealing with this madness too.

milliemay, holly17 & Maisyz - thanks for the advice and positive thoughts.

fhump -   sending you lots of     vibes for tomorrow's test.  Hang in there hun xxx try to switch your brain off and give yourself a little treat. dh and i spent all weekend watching the whole of the extended edition of Lord of the Rings - lots of epic stuff and NO BABIES - great for switching off!

sparklyme -   to you too, so sorry to hear about your scan result. when do you get your blood results? my clinic finally agreed to test me today, with a follow up one on friday so should have a proper answer by saturday, they don't do scans though i have no idea why, i didn't really feel up to a battle over it.  i don't want to give you any false hope (am clinging madly to it myself now which is just a receipe for trouble later) but have read about ladies who had periods where most of the lining was shed but the bit with the embie hung on in there. internet is very dangerous   still am hoping that thats whats happening with us.

AFM - I'm now totally out of control on the hope front. test this morning said 2-3 weeks preg but on sunday said 1-2 weeks preg so am thinking that means teh hcg level has gone up. but then still cant see how we can be preg with teh amount of bleeding - the same, if not heavier than a normal period. bring on saturday please or I'm gonna have no hair or nails left. altho nails seem to be growing super quick at the mo - another imaginary preg symptom no doubt!

fliz x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Fliz

its reassuring the clearblue has gone up from 1-2 to 2-3

I think you are going to drive yourself   have you contacted the clinic for their input, personally if it were me in your shoes i would be looking at getting some bhcg readings done either via clinic or another source

Em


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

I rang my clinic and my hcg must be showing a pregnancy so have to go back tomorrow to have another sample taken so they can see if the levels are dropping or rising


----------



## fhump (May 21, 2011)

Well OTD tomorrow at clinic. Been bleeding a bit so not holding out much hope. Have had 2 positive HPT though so don't know what to think. Will have to see what happens tomorrow wish me luck.

Fliz thanks for the advice and wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## fhump (May 21, 2011)

Just did another test and the line is much darker now using same brand of test. Did the clearblue digital one as well and said 1-2 weeks so now even more confused hoping and praying its a good sign fingers crossed


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all

holly17 - the clinic are doing blood tests now, i have to have 2 a day apart to see if the hcg is going up or down. I had the first one yesterday and the second is tomorrow morning - i'll be banging down the door to the phlebotomist as soon as it opens! i'm trying really hard not to pin anything on the 2 tests showing an increase as i started spotting again last night and there was so much blood before anyway, but who knows...

fhump - sounds like good news! have everything crossed for you     it would be great to hear how you did today

sparklyme - i hope your 2nd test went ok today - everything crossed for you too     are you still bleeding? i thought i'd stopped but started again last night, so am not holding out much hope for tomorrows test.

AFM - hopefully the   will end tomorrow and we'll get our blood results but might have to wait til saturday for them....


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Fliz I'm just back from giving my second blood sample. The nurse said if the results come back before 5 she will call me. I asked were the results high from the first but she just said not overly!!!! She wasn't givin anything away. I have a numb pain in my right arm today and she said sometimes that can be a sign of ectopic. 

I presume they won't use the abortive drug until they are 100% sure that the embie is not in my uterus


----------



## fhump (May 21, 2011)

Hi there everyone just had some great news results in from hosp. BFP!!!!!!!!!!! they wanted to see levels of hcg at least 50 to be good sign my level was 116. So this is really good. Just got to wait for scan now cant wait still nervous though and keeping everything crossed. 

Thank you to everyone who has sent me wellwishes and for all your support


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

fhump

thats a fab hcg level sweetie, mine was 109 and hes now 3!



        to the ladies still waiting

Em


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats fhump BFP       

Fliz my clinic rang to say my hcg has risen again so in tomorrow for another scan!


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies

good news for us too!!!! am still in shock but the blood levels have confirmed that i'm still pregnant and the blood wasn't an early miscarriage. 
I've got a scan on thursday so have to wait until then to see if its ectopic or in the right place - clinic said there's between a 1-3% chance of an ectopic so have got everything crossed that its not!
thanks so much for all your support, this last week has been so hard as we were totally convinced i'd miscarried. still not really taken in that i haven't.

congrats to you fhump on your BFP    have got everything crossed for you too - lots of crossing going on here 

sparklyme - i'm really hoping that your scan today brings good news     and have everything crossed for you too.

take care of yourselves

fliz xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi

Fliz, Sparklyme and fhump

Thats wonderful news

can i suggest that you move over to the Waiting for First Scan thread where you will find ladies at similar stages to yourself with similar worries and questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261099.175

and also the due in Jan/Feb 12 thread (if you feel brave enough!)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261857.350

Em


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Fliz did they tell you what your count for hcg was and what it Rose to?? Had scan and lining has started to thicken again quite rapidly. Doc isn't sure why I bled so heavily. But she said to stay positive as it's not over til it's over

Thanks Holly will take a look over at those other threads


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

sparklyme, thats great news!! they haven't told me my levels, just that they doubled between the 2 tests and thats what they would expect. I have to have another blood test on tuesday and then the scan on thursday so will ask for my levels then.

holly17, thanks so much for the links, I will have a look at the scan one - definitely not brave enough to look at the other one yet!

fliz xx


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Fliz any word on you? I have been called into my clinic for an emergency appointment tomorrow. I guess the bloods they took today aren't as they should be.  Nurse also said if I take any pains or anything in the night to go to my local hospital so that gives away their suspicions. Feel so gutted and really nervous. I hope all goes well at your scan on Thursday


----------

